
Beginning machine learning by a software engineer in a hurry - conradoqg
https://medium.com/totvslabs/beginning-machine-learning-by-a-software-engineer-in-a-hurry-ad58412145b8
======
brunocvcunha
Nice, thanks for sharing your experiences! It’s really inspiring for other
engineers

~~~
conradoqg
Thanks!

